# Dia Nacional da Água - 1 de Outubro de 2012



## CptRena (1 Out 2012 às 18:07)

> Portugueses podem beber água
> da torneira “com confiança”
> 
> Segundo um relatório divulgado hoje – Dia Nacional da Água –, 98 por cento das análises efectuadas cumprem os parâmetros de qualidade
> ...


_in_ Diário de Aveiro (01 de Outubro de 2012)


Mas depois este é o resultado que aparece pela casa de banho


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Out 2012 às 18:17)

Que raio  , isso será provocado pelo quê ?


----------



## CptRena (1 Out 2012 às 18:32)

Mário Barros disse:


> Que raio  , isso será provocado pelo quê ?



Foi também pela razão de tentar saber o que é isto que postei aqui no fórum a ver se alguém tem queixas semelhantes. Para mim poderá ser compostos (sais) provavelmente com origem nas quantidades mal controladas de cloro que é colocado na rede e depois reaje com o ferro dos tubos de transporte e forma cloreto de ferro III (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iron%28III%29_chloride), mas não posso afirmar, com certeza, sem respectivas análises. Mas que mete impressão e nojo, mete.


----------



## supercell (1 Out 2012 às 19:01)

Será de tubagens antigas?


----------



## Agreste (1 Out 2012 às 19:21)

Acho que deves urgentemente ligar ou ir presencialmente aos SMAS de Ílhavo porque isso não é água para beber.


----------



## CptRena (1 Out 2012 às 21:16)

Agreste disse:


> Acho que deves urgentemente ligar ou ir presencialmente aos SMAS de Ílhavo porque isso não é água para beber.



Isto agora já não é nos SMAS, é na ADRA (Águas da Região de Aveiro).
Foi privatizado e desde então tem sido o descalabro total, pelo que me tem chegado aos ouvidos.
De qualquer modo, e obrigado pela preocupação, eu não bebo água da rede. Nunca gostei do sabor, e os meus pais sempre preferiram a água engarrafada.
Mas usamo-la para fazer o comer, o que pode ser perigoso.
Vou ter que averiguar o que será. 

Vou aproveitar e também deixar aqui que a cloragem da água tem muito que se lhe diga, e estou a conspirar que será um dos motivos por que o cancro tem aumentado nos países desenvolvidos, entre outras porcarias que alimentam esse problema.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chlorination#Drawbacks


----------



## David sf (1 Out 2012 às 22:08)

Isto pode ter alguma relação:



> Perturbações na cor, cheiro e sabor da água – Esclarecimento aos Clientes da AdRA
> Desde o passado dia 13 de agosto que a AdRA tem vindo a rececionar algumas reclamações relativas à qualidade da água distribuída (alteração das suas caraterísticas organoléticas como o cheiro, sabor e, por vezes, cor amarelada).
> 
> No controlo legal (PCQA) e no controlo operacional (PCQO), ambos efetuados pela AdRA, não foram detetados incumprimentos em nenhum parâmetro analisado, não existindo qualquer risco para a saúde do utilizador.
> ...



http://www.adra.pt/content/index.ph...da-agua---Esclarecimento-aos-Clientes-da-AdRA


----------



## CptRena (2 Out 2012 às 00:45)

Muito obrigado, caro David sf. Fiquei esclarecidíssimo 
Um bocado estúpido da minha parte não ter ido procurar à _source_, mas felizmente há malta fixe 
Cumprimentos, e espero que tenham todos tido um excelente dia da Água.


----------

